

The User Is Priority #1 - rwalker
http://www.robbywalker.name/1/post/2007/08/the-user-is-priority-1.html

======
donna
Seems to me, great service to the customer is everyone's first priority. The
advantage a start-up has over a large company is their ability to have more
intimate time with their customers. Once a company grows over 25 people,
meeting with each other inside the company to discuss the customer seems to
become more important then meeting directly with their customers.

~~~
rwalker
I agree this is another advantage startups have.

I do also think great service to the customer often gets lost behind risk
analysis, corporate politics, bizdev agreements, etc. Early stage startups
don't have these situations to balance and they can focus solely on the user.

